# New location, new problem, worried about treatments



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

We moved from a hot, dry environment. When I say hot and dry, I'm talking Summers up to 112 and no real rain for 5+ years. The "yard" I had was tiny and dead. When I say tiny, it wasn't even a 1/4 acre plot. Grass wouldn't grow, the city was on a permanent water restriction of no lawn watering (not like our neighbors paid attention to it), and we didn't have a flea and tick problem.

This spring my dear aunt passed away, and I inherited most of her estate. We moved into her property to keep it in the family. Where we live now gets all four seasons, rain, and has trees, grass, flowers, pretty much completely nature. We live on a full acre with a small forest backing the property line. 

With the move, we have encountered a large problem with fleas (no ticks surprisingly). The house had one carpeted room, but that carpet is now ripped out to show off the rest of the beautiful hardwood floors. I have my aunt's old canister vacuum still, but it doesn't work so well. 

The move has tapped us financially and we won't have much wiggle room in our budget for expensive flea treatments for the next several months.

What we have done is:

--Use sprays made with water, lavender oil, lemongrass oil, and apple cider vinegar. I'm waiting on the owners of the local apothecary to return from vacation to get some cedar, pine, eucalyptus, and tea tree oils.

--Flea baths with Dawn and apple cider vinegar

--Dusting the house with a mixture of Mule Team Borax and Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth. I used a mason jar and poked holes in the lid to make a shaker. We've dusted furniture, floors, window ledges, dog bedding, baseboards, etc... then sweeping or vacuuming (with whatever power the vacuum can muster) after a day or two.

--Brushing the dogs during their normal grooming with their brushes dipped in DE. We've also sprinkled it on their rears and necks. Having a white GSD with DE on him kinda makes my OCD tic worse because I don't want him "dirty".

It's been battle after battle, but we haven't won the war.

Now, we've decided to break down and despite our concern with the possible negative effects of chemical treatments, get a chemical based treatment.

Has anyone used K9 Advantix Plus (or is it II) or Revolution? I was leaning more towards Revolution for the heartworm, mite, and other treatments included in the formula but wanted to get the take from here first. I've also seen people mention Comfortis. I've never heard of it, so if someone could offer up some information from their personal use, I'd be very grateful.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've only ever used the K9 Advantix so I can't comment on the other two. I have never had any issues with the K9 Advantix. I have used it on my two dogs now for several years and have never had any parasite issues.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have used all of these products and I do like advantix II. But if your are leaving toward revolution I'd recommend trifexis I instead. It is oral instead of topical and does most of what the revolution does except if you read the fine print on revolution it doesn't actually do parasite prevention in dogs. Only in cats. Trifexis does heartworm, flea, roundworm, hookworm, and whipworm prevention all in one once monthly(not ticks). It is actually the same company that makes comfortis which is great too but only does flea prevention. Revolution and trifexis both are prescription drugs and if you haven't already you may have to establish a vet and get and exam and heartworm text before starting them. Advantix can be bought OTC now but the company won't guarantee the product and you won't get special promotions unless you get it at the vet( right now they have buy 6 get 3 free doses). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

jlhorowitz36 said:


> I have used all of these products and I do like advantix II. But if your are leaving toward revolution I'd recommend trifexis I instead. It is oral instead of topical and does most of what the revolution does except if you read the fine print on revolution it doesn't actually do parasite prevention in dogs. Only in cats. Trifexis does heartworm, flea, roundworm, hookworm, and whipworm prevention all in one once monthly(not ticks). It is actually the same company that makes comfortis which is great too but only does flea prevention. Revolution and trifexis both are prescription drugs and if you haven't already you may have to establish a vet and get and exam and heartworm text before starting them. Advantix can be bought OTC now but the company won't guarantee the product and you won't get special promotions unless you get it at the vet( right now they have buy 6 get 3 free doses).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry 2 free doses


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do you think the house itself is infested with them or are the dogs getting them from outside bringing them in???

I'd sprinkle the DE around the foundation of the house..

I hate using chemicals on the dogs But I would bomb the house (as in flea bomb)..Is there a dirt basement?? That might be the problem..or if there are sandy areas outside around..

When I first moved to my house, (14 years ago),,my dogs NEVER had fleas, this house had a high deck that the dogs would go under, all of a sudden I got fleas I sprayed under the deck and put up lattice to keep the dogs from going under there,,(it was more a dirt/sandy ground) and no more fleas..


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd use either siphotrol or m knockout spray to treat your home. Likely they have lain eggs there for sure. These sprays do not require you to completely evacuate your home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

take some of the flea powder and put it in the vacuum, years ago, when I was infested and had a hard time getting it under control, that did the trick


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> do you think the house itself is infested with them or are the dogs getting them from outside bringing them in???


It is definitely the dogs bringing them in. We had scrubbed the house down really well when we moved in and didn't see any.

This is such a green and wooded area and with all the rain that came this summer, it created a perfect haven for them. Even our neighbors have said that the fleas are worse than normal. They've been having a similar problem with their dogs and have been looking into other treatments. They've been using Frontline, but it has seemed to stop working for the local population.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The last two years it seems the fleas are getting resistant to the topicals we were using, Frontline and Advantage. The comfortis for our cats and Trifexis for the dog is the only that has been effective. Although I'd like to change to something that has a tick preventative.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> The last two years it seems the fleas are getting resistant to the topicals we were using, Frontline and Advantage. The comfortis for our cats and Trifexis for the dog is the only that has been effective. Although I'd like to change to something that has a tick preventative.


Look into the Seresto collar. We've had good results with that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would try a collar first (no Hartz!) atleast if they are going to have a reaction you can remove the collar, I don't like using the topicals or pills because if there's a reaction you have to ride it out...


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would try a collar first (no Hartz!) atleast if they are going to have a reaction you can remove the collar, I don't like using the topicals or pills because if there's a reaction you have to ride it out...


The Seresto collar is a veterinary recommended product by the people who make advantage products. Far from a Hartz collar. I don't believe any of those other collars work but some of the other vet techs I work with are using Seresto collar and really like it. It's safe, waterproof, and good for 8 months.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

*You guys are amazing!*

Thank you all for your suggestions and advice.

I had never heard of the Seresto Collar and I was remembering how useless flea & tick collars were from when I was younger and we had tried them on my dog. Though that was almost 25 years ago.

So, after researching the products you suggested, my husband and I came up with a plan that works within our limited budget.

We are going to get one Seresto collar per payday, starting with Brownie's since she attracts the most fleas. I found them for 50$ at Pet Flow and have several coupon codes to use. With each collar, we are going to get the Knockout spray and hit the only three pieces of upholstered furniture we have really well as well as continue using the Borax/DE mix until we are satisfied that the fleas are gone or at best minimal. If all of that doesn't show improvement, we'll get a prescription for Trifexis. Our vet is an old, rural, country vet (picture an old man in a fedora, button up w/ vest, trousers, and carrying a black leather medical bag) and has some very reasonable prices, will also discount if you're in a financial bind, and works with payment plans or even trades for pies/cookies depending on the treatment. 

The fleas on the furniture aren't bad, it is primarily the dogs. With the lack of carpet, I think it has really helped. For some reason the fleas, that are on the dogs, really like saying "Hi" to my husband when the dogs lean against him. I picked three off of his jeans earlier today. I just give them to Duke to eat since he likes eating every bug he can catch. They haven't bothered my son and I much at all. Just one or two on occasion.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

DukeGSD said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions and advice.
> 
> I had never heard of the Seresto Collar and I was remembering how useless flea & tick collars were from when I was younger and we had tried them on my dog. Though that was almost 25 years ago.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very reasonable plan! Not to be a Debbie downer but dogs can get tapeworms from eating fleas.


----------

